# New to traditional surrogacy



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello i am pretty new to traditional surrogacy (half way through first cycle) and was wondering if anybody has any tips on a successful pregnancy through home insemination? I am doing this with a really amazing couple and am really scared of letting them down as my BMI is not great, any advice would be much appreciated.  xxx


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

R u usin cup or just syringe I only used syringe but my friend swears by the cup  just relax r u monitoring ur ovulation I used the clear blue digits there the best if u need any more help pm me hun


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

We are only using a syringe. First cycle failed and waiting to for the results of the second. How many cycles did it take for you? Did you do home insems? xx


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

We was lucky we got pregnant on our second cycle how any insems are you doin I only the one  and was lucky but I know other ts do maybe 3 at a time over a couple of days.


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

The first cycle we did four around the most fertile days this time cos AF was late we did seven.


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

That's gd u have gd chance then.


----------



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Surrogate 013,  whens your OTD?


----------



## surrogate013 (Jul 18, 2013)

16th of this month xx


----------

